# USPS Flat Rate Shipping in Non-Flat Rate Box?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I recently mailed a package using a standard USPS priority mail box and a Flat Rate Label I printed off. I was going to move the contents to a Flat Rate box, but forgot and sent it off anyways. I realized the mistake after I dropped it in the PO box. 

Anyone do that on accident? So what happens now? Should I expect to see the mislabeled postaged package at my door in the next few days?

-John N.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

John N. said:


> I recently mailed a package using a standard USPS priority mail box and a Flat Rate Label I printed off. I was going to move the contents to a Flat Rate box, but forgot and sent it off anyways. I realized the mistake after I dropped it in the PO box.
> 
> Anyone do that on accident? So what happens now? Should I expect to see the mislabeled postaged package at my door in the next few days?
> 
> -John N.


I believe you can use flat rate priority postage on any type of box as long as it meets the specfications (size/weight).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Okay. That's great news! I always thought USPS was pretty strict about putting the flat rate label on anything besides flat rate boxes.

-John N.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I always thought they were strict on it also. Hince the creation of the flat rate box. Unless they have a maximum size(LxWxH).


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Either I was lucky or USPS doesn't care. My non-flat rate Priority box with flat rate label got delivered today!

-John N.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thats something good to know. Do you happen to know the box dimensions?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It was the USPS's number 4 box, 7x7x7". The Flat rate boxes are 11x8.5x8.5".

I like the new design on the boxes (which now incorporates international shipping).

-John N.


----------

